# Anglo Geneva Psalter



## yeutter (Sep 26, 2005)

The Canadian Reformed Church has a wonderful Psalter that uses Geneva Psalm tunes. Does anyone know of a source to purchase the Anglo Geneva Psalter? Hopefully they wont loose this bit of their heritage if they merge with the United Reformed Church.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 26, 2005)

I believe you can order it here.


----------



## yeutter (Sep 26, 2005)

Tried that. It is the most user hostile website I have ever encountered


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok, try this -- it looks more user-friendly.


----------



## yeutter (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 26, 2005)

You're welcome!


----------



## yeutter (Oct 3, 2005)

Received my copy today. It is great.


----------

